# probleme mit micro



## das_element (13. Juli 2004)

hi leute,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
is nämlich extrem wichtig !
problem:
wenn ich in teamspeak gehe hört man mich nicht.
mein micro geht allerdings, das habe ich schon ausprobiert (bei ts unter settings/sound settings/local test mode).
wenn ich dann den "Assistenten zum Testen der Soundhardware" ausführe, dann kommt am ende des test die meldung:
"Während der Installation von DirectPlay-Voice ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.
Fehlercode 0x80004005"

als ich meinen pc gekauft habe hat das alles funktioniert.
mein audiosystem ist ein:
realtek ac'79 Audio

mfg
eLemenT.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (21. Juli 2004)

Hast du evtl die TS Version upgegraded?
Hast du schon mal nachgesehen, ob es fuer deinen Soundchip einen aktuelleren Treiber gibt als deinen?
Hast du schonmal beim Support von TS gefragt? (ein Supportforum haben die doch sicher  )
Schau dir mal Ventrilo an wenn du die möglichkeit hast zu wechseln. Das ist meiner Meinung nach von der Sprachquali bedeutend besser . ( ww.ventrilo.com )

Gruß
Frank


----------

